# Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?



## MarcoHo (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
könnte mir mal bitte jemand sagen ob es sich bei dem Kieler Blitz und dem Blitz Pilker um die gleiche Firma handelt?
Und wenn nicht, was haltet ihr dann für die bessere Wahl?
Würde mich über viele Antworten freuen


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Firma Blitz Pilker stellt den Kieler Blitz (und andere) her.
http://www.blitz-pilker.de/html/kiel.html

und 

http://www.blitz-pilker.de/


----------



## Norbi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Hier nochmal!!
http://www.blitz-pilker.de/

http://www.ciao.de/Kieler_Blitz_Pilker__1436994


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Kieler Blitz ist eine Form, Blitz Pilker eine Marke.


----------



## bacalo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Nicht das es so einfach wäre, die Fa. Blitz-Pilker führt auch einen Kieler Blitz (stark Kopflastiger Pilker) in ihrem Sortiment.


----------



## MarcoHo (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

ok, dann erstmal danke für eure antworten!! 
hat jemand erfahrung mit den pilkern vod der firma kieler-blitz.
bin wie gesagt gerade dabei mir eine ausrüstung zusammen zu stellen, dass heißt also ich brauch einen kompletten satz pilker für die ostsee.
hab auch schon 100 mal gelesen das die eisele pilker die fängigsten  sein sollen, aber eben auch mit die teuersten 
würd mich über antworten freuen!!!


----------



## nowortg (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Hallo, 
Du solltest Dir auf jeden Fall auch die Pilker von speedy-fish ansehen.

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## MarcoHo (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

danke für den tipp mit den speedy-fish! 
deutsche wertarbeit, hat aber auch seinen preis.
werde mal ein bisschen nach erfahrungen damit suchen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

"Blitz Pilker" sind aber im Vergleich zu dem "Original Kieler Blitzen" (Kenne sie unter keinen anderen Namen) grottenschlecht in der Haltbarkeit. 1x fischen und schon ist der Pilker nur zur Hälfe orange, der Rest bleifarbend. #q


----------



## Macker (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Also Ich hatte bei Blitz-Pilkern noch nie Ärger mit dem Lack.
Ich würde sagen das die Blitz-Pilker und einige Eisele modelle 
absolut ausreichend für die Ostsee sind.
Die Spedys haben auch einen guten ruf aber da kann Ich so nichts sagen da habe Ich wohl 3-4 Stück von aber Fischen tu Ich zu 95% die Blitz-Pilker bei extrem leichten Pilks hat aber meiner Meinung nach Eisele die Nase Vorn.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## der_Jig (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

jo macker, seh ich genauso!


----------



## Seatrout (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Jepp, auch meine Meinung!


----------



## belle-hro (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> "Blitz Pilker" sind aber im Vergleich zu dem "Original Kieler Blitzen" (Kenne sie unter keinen anderen Namen) grottenschlecht in der Haltbarkeit. 1x fischen und schon ist der Pilker nur zur Hälfe orange, der Rest bleifarbend. #q


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich fische seit Jahren damit und hatte nie Ärger.
Weiß schon, warum ich die jetzt in meinem Laden hängen habe. Vernünftige Ware zu einem guten Preis. Da sind andere Firmen bei gleicher oder niedriger Qualität unverschämter.
Die Speedys sind ebenfalls klasse, haben aber ihren Preis. Die sind es aber auch wert!


----------



## thomas19 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*



MarcoHo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte mir mal bitte jemand sagen ob es sich bei dem Kieler Blitz und dem Blitz Pilker um die gleiche Firma handelt?
> Und wenn nicht, was haltet ihr dann für die bessere Wahl?
> Würde mich über viele Antworten freuen



Die Fa. Kieler Blitz sitzt in Eutzsch, die Fa. Blitz-Pilker in Seegrehna.
Unterschiede gibts in den Farben. Und die Form beim Modell " Spitzkopf". In der Fängigkeit sind beide ungefähr gleich. Die beiden hatten von Werner Winkler das Patent abgekauft u. sich dann aber entzweit. Daher die beiden Firmen. Achso Blitz-Pilker hat noch das Model "Stint" u. Kieler-Blitz hat einige bleifreie im Angebot. Den Öresund u. d. Jökelfjord stellen beide her.
mfg
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## thomas19 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Kieler Blitz und Blitz Pilker?*

Beim heutigen Regenwetter hab ich mal 2 Bilder rausgekramt.
Beim Model "Kiel" ist in der Mitte der"Blitzpilker", links offenbar ein "Kieler Blitz" und rechts ein Nachbau(?), der hat jedenfalls kleinere Ösen.
Bei den Spitzköpfen links der "Kieler Blitz" und rechts der "Blitzpilker"
Beim Model "Kiel" ist beim "Blitzpilker das Auge etwas weiter nach innen und der Kiemenstrich etwas anders.
Bei den Spitzköpfen hat der "Kieler Blitz" so eine Rundung am Schwanzende. Seht Ihr das? Dieser Spitzkopf war so legendär, daß er jahrelang im "Gerlinger Katalog" abgebildet war. Auf der Seite mit den Dream-Tackle-Pilkern, die mit den Eye Hook-Drillingen. Da war eine Frau, die löst gerade den Spitzkopfpilker vom Dorschmaul.
Petri
thomas19


----------

